# My girl's new bike:Mercury Pacemaker



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2014)

Picked up this beaut from Jeff a while back, but finally had time to service,polish and wax her this weekend. Jeff did an amazing job bringing her back from the dead. I just added some finishing touches and installed all new bearings and tires to get her rolling nice & smooth again. 

Pics as Jeff received her:


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice one.  Where's the after you overhauled it pics?


~ Nick


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Fruits of Jeff`s labor*

Link to Jeff's thread:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ight-Mercury-finally-done&highlight=pacemaker

After some major derusting and better chrome bits:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2014)

After some Flitz, polishing, new rubber and bearings, she's a rolling work of art. What beautiful lines!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2014)

Now for some closeups


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 16, 2014)

Flitz works wonders!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 16, 2014)

Beautiful lines indeed - nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice bike Mike! The boys version is on my list and I may have to hunt a girl as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice revival!!
She is a beaut for sure.
Kinda like the clays better than the whitewalls though. 
Love the deep maroon color!!

Please post this gorgeous survivor on the "Preservation" girls bike thread, if you haven't already.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2014)

*The Preservationistas*

Posted it there a few days ago before servicing her JD.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?47137-The-Preservationistas&p=353025#post353025


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow looks awesome Mike, great job!


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice. I like the WW, brings out the tank color. 

Darcie


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Great job on the cleanup!


----------



## BB Rider (Jun 16, 2014)

*Beautiful bike! Love the Art Deco lines, especially those  tank lights!!*


----------



## mike j (Jun 16, 2014)

She is indeed a rolling piece of art, great job on the cleanup. Not too unlike restoring an original painting. Like the whitewalls also.


----------

